# apache ; kein zugriff



## helmknut (1. September 2002)

hallo !

nach dem ich meine site geuploadet habe
wollte ich sie wie gewohnt aufrufen doch ich ernte nur fehlermeldung
(permission denied). error log sagt das die datei .htacces nicht gelesen werden kann;

ich bin mir absolut sicher niemals mit .htacces experimentiert zu haben

probeweise habe ich eine leere .htacces in verzeichnis kopiert(server)
aber ohne ergebniss

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen, mein wissen reicht nicht aus .......


----------



## Christian Fein (1. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von helmknut _
> *
> ich bin mir absolut sicher niemals mit .htacces experimentiert zu haben
> 
> ...



1. Eine leere .htacces bringt nichts, denn die datei muss lauten .htaccess (2 s ) 

2. Brauchst du auch keine leere .htaccess sondern musst die einfach rausloeschen.

Da dies eine versteckte datei ist musst du eventuell in deinem FTP Client dafür sorgen das er auch versteckte Dateien anzeigt.
Also in den Optionen mal nach der einstellung versteckter Dateien suchen.

Normalerweise zeigen ftp clients aber versteckte dateien standardmässig an.

Falls du immer noch nichts findest musst du dich mit deinem provider in verbindung setzen und ihm mal auf die finger klopfen


----------



## nouser (1. September 2002)

*...*

und du musst sie als ascii datei laden!


----------



## Christian Fein (1. September 2002)

Das ist richtig nouser aber heute ftpclients erkennen schon richtig den mimetyp der dateien.


----------



## helmknut (1. September 2002)

hmmmm. die datei hatte ich schon richtig geschrieben nur halt im forum
nicht. habs grad ueberprueft und werde jetzt mal meinenm provider nerven ... auskunft folgt


----------

